# Brooks Brothers, Polo Ralph Lauren, or Lacoste?



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Simply put which brand of polo shirts do you prefer and why? I have yet to try on a brooks brothers polo's but like some of their designs and was going to buy one. I love lacoste and ralph lauren, though if I had to pick one or the other I would pick lacoste. I just like their selections a little bit more when it comes to colors and feel. 

On a side note how does brooks brothers in your opinion stack up to the other two, and is their another brand that you prefer over these three?


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

I have not owned a RL polo in recent memory. Last one I had years ago was pretty nice. Today, I have a BB that pilled in the collar sooner than I expected it to- the first 2-3 years. Not what I expected and maybe not that common. And it is not the 1846 outlet mall version. OTOH, my three LaCoste have fit great, worn like iron and still look like when I bought them seven year ago. And yes, I do wear them in rotation.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Carnoustie, Peter Millar and Fairway & Greene are my favorites. Look great and wear great, especially so with Carnoustie, which is the best I've found. Tommy Bahama makes a nice polo also, but be careful to allow for substantial shrinkage. I also have comfortable hi-tech fabric polos from Donald Ross and Ashcroft labels (the Ashcroft is a tremendous value). Cutter & Buck were once very fine but have declined in quality recently.

Personally, I think BB and RL Polo do not make particularly good polos; at best on par with Lands' End. Lacostes are OK but the price is extortionate IMO for the quality received.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've put Kent Wang polos in my on-line cart several times. They get rave reviews. I never pull the trigger, though, I guess because of the price:
https://www.kentwang.com/polos

https://putthison.com/post/4986142580/the-five-days-of-summer-series-part-iii-polo


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I own several shirts from all three companies. While there are a few different lines of Brooks polo quality (346 through Golden Fleece) with large differences in between, it might not be fair to compare them all on the same level. 

This is irreverent to fit and feel..but I do find Polo to be slightly overdone and over-marketed to some extent, with the "big pony" line of products being absolutely horrendous...

Regardless, the fit of Polo RL seem to be the high point. 

As for Brooks Brothers, I feel the quality (on the high end at least) is quite good, and all the finishing details are very appealing to me (eg, the placket, stitching, buttons, etc). The downside for me is the sizing. They all seem far too roomy for me and slim fits are a lot harder to come across...However the one slim fit I do own is great.

My favorite material however, is probably on the Lacoste shirts. Something about the pique is just so appealing and they feel great to wear, and seem to deteriorate less over time (Multiple polo RL shirts I own I have seen the stitching start to come loose at the bottom side seam). 

One factor you might want to compare directly is the length of the tennis tails, as what your preference is I'm not sure. 

Hope this helps! I'd never buy any of these at retail prices by the way... I think $60-$70+ for a polo shirt is a complete rip off so I turn to ebay and thrifting where I have picked up probably two dozen in the past year fairly inexpensively. 

One last note, I've never seen a fake Brooks Brothers shirt, but I see a LOT of fake Lacoste and some fake RL as well. Beware.


You can compare the weaves on my image below


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> Carnoustie, Peter Millar and Fairway & Greene are my favorites. Look great and wear great, especially so with Carnoustie, which is the best I've found. Tommy Bahama makes a nice polo also, but be careful to allow for substantial shrinkage. I also have comfortable hi-tech fabric polos from Donald Ross and Ashcroft labels (the Ashcroft is a tremendous value). Cutter & Buck were once very fine but have declined in quality recently.
> 
> Personally, I think BB and RL Polo do not make particularly good polos; at best on par with Lands' End. Lacostes are OK but the price is extortionate IMO for the quality received.


I've been fairly impressed with what I've seen from Tommy Bahama. I'm in love with their paradise blend shirts both the regular crewneck and polo. I've heard similar stories about shrinkage though and have also heard they get holes sometimes very easily.

Haven't heard of the others but will check them out. I usually can't go over about $120 when it comes to shirts so if they're anything above that I won't be able to afford it right now. I actually think land's end makes pretty solid supima cotton shirts but their polo's are just ok imo


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I own several shirts from all three companies. While there are a few different lines of Brooks polo quality (346 through Golden Fleece) with large differences in between, it might not be fair to compare them all on the same level.
> 
> This is irreverent to fit and feel..but I do find Polo to be slightly overdone and over-marketed to some extent, with the "big pony" line of products being absolutely horrendous...
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!

I've been impressed with what I've seen so far from the golden fleece line. The cotton pique in them seems from a glance just as quality as lacoste, and I love lacoste. I've never seen anything from the 346 line and have only heard sort of negative stuff about them. Do you have any experience with their St Andrew's Links Polo's? Those look like really good quality as well. As far as fakes go, I only buy from the official websites of the brands.

About the tails I do like them, just not too long. I usually wear a medium both lacoste and custom fit RL and was also wondering if I should do the same with BB? I've heard various things such as you either have to size down or size up depending. Given that I'm a medium in the other two brands would a medium in slim fit be good or would large be better?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I was unaware that Brooks sold any polos BUT 346 and Golden Fleece (aside from St. Andrews, which are not being discussed here). I don't like them too well - tennis tails, especially. My preferred polos are Vineyard Vines. I've had several for 8-9 years. The ones I'm too big for now, my father has put into regular rotation and they're still in top shape. They do tend to shrink a bit upwards though. 

Lacoste has the best fabric in my mind, but Southern Tide is very much a contender; their polos are just about perfect in my mind. As a rule, I buy them whenever I see one on sale, tennis tails be damned!


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I was unaware that Brooks sold any polos BUT 346 and Golden Fleece (aside from St. Andrews, which are not being discussed here). I don't like them too well - tennis tails, especially. My preferred polos are Vineyard Vines. I've had several for 8-9 years. The ones I'm too big for now, my father has put into regular rotation and they're still in top shape. They do tend to shrink a bit upwards though.
> 
> Lacoste has the best fabric in my mind, but Southern Tide is very much a contender; their polos are just about perfect in my mind. As a rule, I buy them whenever I see one on sale, tennis tails be damned!


Vineyard Vines does seem pretty great as well. I like the looks of some of the polo's they offer. I had never heard of Southern Tide and just checked out their website, and they seem just as quality as Vineyard Vines based on looks alone. Though I know you can't really say or tell until you've actually tried them on and worn them a few times. To me If I were to go based on look and colors alone, I would say the three I've mentioned in the title seem a bit better than the others that have been mentioned on here so far. Just my opinion though, and has to be taken with a grain of salt considering I've only tried on Lacoste, Polo Ralph Lauren, Andrew Marc,Chaps, Land's End and Nautica.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

The Southern Tide polos are longer than most, as are VV, which is good for me, having a long torso and short legs. The ST polos are the lightest cotton polos I've worn. I don't wear them often enough to tell you anything about durability (due to the colors I've chosen), but they also have a bit of lycra for stretch. Hands down the most comfortable polo I've worn, and I think I've tried most all of the big names in polos. BB is probably my least favorite, but I'm only one person.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I make it a habit to buy Lacoste stuff when I visit the outlet outside Calgary, Alberta.

It's paying 35 dolllars for a genuine polo that closes the deal. I can spend that much at Abercrombie and get an A-shirt or a tee.

Tom


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Canadian said:


> I make it a habit to buy Lacoste stuff when I visit the outlet outside Calgary, Alberta.
> 
> It's paying 35 dolllars for a genuine polo that closes the deal. I can spend that much at Abercrombie and get an A-shirt or a tee.
> 
> Tom


Yea I really love Lacoste stuff. All of the cotton pique polo's I have are great and I love my wash vintage polo and v neck. The material on them is so great.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

How are Lands End?


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing that was once pointed out to me, polos at very low price points seem to use one collar for more than one size shirt. Hence the reason why a medium polo has a collar that doesn't look quite right, particularly if worn with a blazer. The collar attached was actually meant for a large.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

My sons and I tried the brands mentioned here, along with the Orvis polo shirts (which have nice colors) and found that the Ralph Lauren outlasted the others with the number of washings.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Assuming that action speaks louder than words, it would seem, based on numbers purchased, that BB knit polo shirts are my preference! They seem to fit me better that either PRL or Lacoste shirts.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> How are Lands End?


From what I've seen, LE are decent quality, about half the price (new) of the other brands, and (for those who prefer it) logo-less. If you go that route however I'd stick with the supima cotton offerings. They have quite a few different fabrics including some geared towards outdoor adventuring...with the appropriate sweat control.

J.Crew typically also have no logo, but from my experience are a little thinner and more "t-shirt" like in material.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Just hopped onto the Nordstrom site to look at their exceptional selection.

I might have to try out the Psycho Bunny brand. Since most people seem to buy polos for the logo, theirs is the coolest one yet.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

One things I've learned. Given the fact that polos can come in some vibrant colors it is important to wash them in a detergent that will minimize fading. Washing a color like red with a detergent with color safe bleach (usually sodium perborate) will lead to significant fading over time.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Another vote for VV. I've tried every critter in the zoo, but the whale fits me best.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the roominess of the BB fit, but I think Polo and Lacoste use better materials, though the nicest material of any polo I own is a Brooks Country Club Polo, thought that one has an awkwardly long placket.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Another vote for VV. I've tried every critter in the zoo, but the whale fits me best.


And yet another vote for Vineyard Vines. I just acquired one @ 25% off during their F&F sale. Their shirts are Peruvian-made, a country renowned for the softness of its cotton. (I learned this from my dentist.) BB and PRL are Chinese-made. Lacoste is made in El Salvador @ $89.50. Which would you prefer?


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I am not very picky so I have all of them as well as several from VV and one from Perlis. They seem to all hold up well to my everyday use, though I have sewed up holes in a PRL one (I think I ran across a sharp edge). Fit wise, I prerfer the shorter tails of my Lacoste and VV polos which makes them look better when untucked. BB and RL polos are huge but look good when tucked into trousers.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I was checking them out in the stores a few days ago. For shelf appeal:

1. Lacoste
2. Brooks Brothers
3. Polo

Polo's fabric seems less substantial but in my experience winds up almost as good as Lacoste.

My all time favorite are Nordstrom Norsport from the mid-90s. They're similar to Polo or Lacoste but the fabric seems indestructible. They've held their shape perfectly. Sadly, later model ones were junk.

I stopped buying Lacoste and Polo in the late 80s when they turned to junk, and/or there were so many fakes. Late model ones seem fine. I'm just too cheap to pony up.

J Crew are pretty good and can be had cheap. But the fabric is thinner and less appealing. LL Bean and Lands End have been a mixed bag -- occasionally good, never great. I'm tired of experimenting.

Fit is most important. I have some cheap jersey-cloth Jerzees that look great because they fit well.

Brooks Brothers Slim Fit on sale are probably my new go-to.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> And yet another vote for Vineyard Vines. I just acquired one @ 25% off during their F&F sale. Their shirts are Peruvian-made, a country renowned for the softness of its cotton. (I learned this from my dentist.) BB and PRL are Chinese-made. Lacoste is made in El Salvador @ $89.50. Which would you prefer?


If you ever happen to be in Leesburg, their outlet there sells them for a ripe $49.50 and they are not outlet-only shirts (sometimes at more of a discount, $29.50 the week between Christmas and New Years of 2011 [the last time I was there during a sale]). Not worth the drive for one, but if buying several or if passing through, it is hard to pass up (for me, at least).


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

TradThrifter said:


> I am not very picky so I have all of them as well as several from VV and one from Perlis. They seem to all hold up well to my everyday use, though I have sewed up holes in a PRL one (I think I ran across a sharp edge). Fit wise, I prerfer the shorter tails of my Lacoste and VV polos which makes them look better when untucked. BB and RL polos are huge but look good when tucked into trousers.


Oh, If we're bringing Perlis into this, then, in my opinion, they are head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> And yet another vote for Vineyard Vines. I just acquired one @ 25% off during their F&F sale. Their shirts are Peruvian-made, a country renowned for the softness of its cotton. (I learned this from my dentist.) BB and PRL are Chinese-made. Lacoste is made in El Salvador @ $89.50. Which would you prefer?


All the Lacoste ones I own are made in peru and I love the feel!!

The PRL is made in Sri Lanka and is almost as nice as the lacoste ones.

Can't say about BB since like I said I don't own any at the moment.


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

rwaldron said:


> Oh, If we're bringing Perlis into this, then, in my opinion, they are head and shoulders above the others.


Don't like the looks on those. They're different I'll give them that, but I just don't like the colors or the design on them that much.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Tilton said:


> If you ever happen to be in Leesburg, their outlet there sells them for a ripe $49.50 and they are not outlet-only shirts (sometimes at more of a discount, $29.50 the week between Christmas and New Years of 2011 [the last time I was there during a sale]). Not worth the drive for one, but if buying several or if passing through, it is hard to pass up (for me, at least).


Thank you, Tilton. I visited the store once, but didn't buy anything. I will have to return for another look. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Argonaunt said:


> All the Lacoste ones I own are made in peru and I love the feel!!
> 
> The PRL is made in Sri Lanka and is almost as nice as the lacoste ones.
> 
> Can't say about BB since like I said I don't own any at the moment.


Where did you buy the Peruvian Lacoste polos?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I'm happy with BB's Golden Fleece polos.


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> Where did you buy the Peruvian Lacoste polos?


It was a couple of months ago so I can't remember if I got them from Macy's website or the official Lacoste website. I think it was Macy's.


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncle Bill said:


> I'm happy with BB's Golden Fleece polos.


Has anybody tried the St Andrew's Link's Polo's on here? They look pretty great in design but some of the them look very tenty.


----------



## Argonaunt (Jun 3, 2013)

Argonaunt said:


> It was a couple of months ago so I can't remember if I got them from Macy's website or the official Lacoste website. I think it was Macy's.


Looking back both websites sell 3 of the 4 polo's that I have from Lacoste. The one is from Lacoste's official website alone and all of them are made in Peru.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Of the ones the OP mentioned, the BB in slim fit fit me the best and I've been more than happy with their quality. I have about 10 of them in various colors and they get worn quite frequently all year round. Most of mine are 3+ years old and they still look great. I recall that they had a sale on them back when I stocked up where they were 3 for $99. I haven't bought any since they raised the price a bit soon after that. BB seems to be about the easiest to get in a nice variety of colors too.

I think that the Lacoste pique polo has about the nicest material of any polo I've tried and they seem to hold up really well too. I just haven't bought any in a very long time. I go into a local store near me that always has them priced very inexpensively but they never have any colors that interest me.

I haven't bought a polo from PRL in probably a decade because so no comment on them.

One of my local stores just started carrying Southern Tide and I've heard really good things about theirs so I've been meaning to get back in there to try one out this summer.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

I highly recommend the Southern Tide. I have 3 now, and they are the best polo I've ever owned in terms of fit and maintaining color/shape over time. 

Supposedly, the owner studied all the best polos in the world, and picked out the features he liked best of all of them and stiched together in 1 shirt. 

I am slowly replacing my RL Polos with Southern Tide.


----------

